# What colours are these two?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

*The boy:*










*The girl:*










Not natural light, but I'd say the photos are pretty true to their actual colouring. Not to blow my own horn, but I tend to consider myself to be very good at identifying colours, but with these two I'm really doubting myself and I'm not sure why!  One of the reasons could be that, though Lucy's eyes appear black, in certain lights they really seem like an extremely dark red, and that's really throwing me.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

First one id say Agouti (just not a show quality)

Second one maby Beige?


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking the boy was either agouti or of the silvered variety. My first thought for the girl was beige, but the beiges I've seen are usually much more grey tinged. But then (correct me if I'm wrong), you can get beiges with very dark ruby eyes, right? My second thought was possibly 'coffee' (as in a/a bc/? ce/ce D/? P/?)? It's very hard to tell because these are pet types and my impressions of colours are all from show mice!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

She looks either coffee or beige to me but I'm honestly not sure. I'm having trouble ID'ing a similar coloured mouse. Looking at it from a genotype standpoint one can only start to really know by breeding to colours that will narrow down the possibilities. Unfortunately my planned litter is a c dilute to a c dilute so I won't know any more.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Since I'm not looking for anything specific I had just planned to mate these two together, but if I was solely focused on figuring out her colour, what would be the ideal colour(s) to pair her with?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

There are so many more knowledgeable people than me on this forum but it seems to be pretty inactive lately. So I'll toss in my thoughts! This kind of depends on if he's A/a or A/A and what he carries. Do you know anything about the parents? Or perhaps what other mice he was housed with? It's entirely possible (thank you Mojomouse) that the babies would be half back and half agouti if he's A/A. But if he's heterozygous and carrying c dilutes like your girl, it's up in the air.

Looking at her colour she LOOKS ce/ce to me but I couldn't say for sure. I'd have to scroll back within my own c dilute threads last year to figure it out but I'm pretty sure people were recommending a c/c PEW.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> There are so many more knowledgeable people than me on this forum but it seems to be pretty inactive lately. So I'll toss in my thoughts! This kind of depends on if he's A/a or A/A and what he carries. Do you know anything about the parents? Or perhaps what other mice he was housed with? It's entirely possible (thank you Mojomouse) that the babies would be half back and half agouti if he's A/A. But if he's heterozygous and carrying c dilutes like your girl, it's up in the air.
> 
> Looking at her colour she LOOKS ce/ce to me but I couldn't say for sure. I'd have to scroll back within my own c dilute threads last year to figure it out but I'm pretty sure people were recommending a c/c PEW.


Unfortunately I didn't have a chance to talk to the breeder much about heritage, so aside from knowing they're from healthy lines, I've got nothing! I think he came from a litter that were all the same colour as him, but I'm actually not sure at all... I guess for now I will see what I get from these two paired up, and then see if that clears anything up at all


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep us posted - I'm definitely interested to find out too!


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Just an update on a few more bits from the breeder - I did originally believe them to be from separate lines, but I think these two are the parents:










If they are from separate lines, I'm pretty sure they both came from the pairings of the same colours. In their litter(s) were pied chocolates, pied "coffees"/"beiges" (i.e. same colour as my girl) and an agouti.

Now what I would have gotten from this is that the parents were *a/a b/b C/ce D/* P/* s/s* and *a/a b/b ce/ce D/* P/* s/s* as that would account for the pied coffees and pied chocolates in the litter. However, that gives me the problem of how on earth the agouti came about?

Anyone got any help for me here?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

One parent would have to be agouti or some diluted agouti, I'd assume the darker one is but can't really tell in that pic, either that or one or both are not the parents. One must be A.a as there was non agouti in the litter which makes your agouti A.a as well


----------

